# New Issue on 20.5.9/Bolt???



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing this. 

In the past few days, this has occurred multiple times. When starting to play a recording on the Bolt, the screen goes purple then snowy. I found that hitting the TiVo button and/or the Live TV button a few times will get the screen back, then starting the recording over works normally. I've been watching many recordings over the last few days, and this appears to happen about 1/3 of the time. 

I checked and my Bolt did get the 20.5.9 update, although I'm not sure when. I'm suspecting I got it a couple days ago and this new unusual behavior started when I received the update. 

Any +1's out there?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

FWIW, I've seen something similar to that pre-20.5.9, when incorrectly trying to send 2160 to my 1080p Panasonic display.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

sluciani said:


> FWIW, I've seen something similar to that pre-20.5.9, when incorrectly trying to send 2160 to my 1080p Panasonic display.


Thanks for the info! I have Sony XBR "B" series 4k sets and didn't see that at all prior to 20.5.9.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

20.5.9 just went out last night so I don't know if it would be directly related. Interesting issue though.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

sluciani said:


> FWIW, I've seen something similar to that pre-20.5.9, when incorrectly trying to send 2160 to my 1080p Panasonic display.


I've experienced it when trying to watch something from Amazon for a similar reason. I've had to go into the video settings and change from 2160 to 1080, even though our set is 4k. Only with Amazon though - and not all the time. Weird.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

SolomonJ said:


> I'd like to know if anyone else is experiencing this.
> 
> In the past few days, this has occurred multiple times. When starting to play a recording on the Bolt, the screen goes purple then snowy. I found that hitting the TiVo button and/or the Live TV button a few times will get the screen back, then starting the recording over works normally. I've been watching many recordings over the last few days, and this appears to happen about 1/3 of the time.
> 
> ...


I got 20.5.9 the other day and I'm experiencing something similar. When I power up my AVR and TV, I sometimes get a purple, splotchy screen. Audio, but no video. This same AVR/TV set-up worked fine for 5 months, before the update.

Bolt rightfully auto-detects my Panny 65VT60 is 1080p, but the HDMI "handshake" timing must have changed with 20.5.9, causing an occasional display hiccup. If I force the Bolt to output 1080i, that works, but when the Bolt spontaneously reboots (which may be another issue), it reverts to 1080p.

I've e-mailed the issue to TiVo tech support. Hopefully they can fix it quickly, because I'd like to keep the Bolt at 1080p. The scaler does a nice job, IMHO.


----------

